# I want to start collecting nail polish. What brands do you prefer and why?



## CoverGirl (Nov 10, 2011)

I apologize if there's been a similar thread anytime recently, but I'm looking for specifics!

I was going to start buying Essie. I think Essie has the cutest packaging (and actually prefer it to the fancier look of Chanel), but according to the Environmental Working Group, it's more toxic than OPI. In terms of quality are OPI, Essie, China Glaze, etc., all the same, or do each of them have specific strengths and weaknesses (lasting quality, shades, names, packaging, amount of harmful chemicals, etc)? Is it better to get salon brands or ones from cosmetic companies like MAC and Chanel? Do you use the same products when doing your nails at home and when getting a professional mani/pedi?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 10, 2011)

I've found that salon brands work better such as OPI compared to cosmetic companies although I like MAC and Chanel nail polishes. I like OPI better than Essie.


----------



## ginagfunk2005 (Nov 10, 2011)

I love OPI, MAC and ULTA Salon Formula  (I have not tried the Professional yet).

I think China Glaze has been hit and miss for me. Love some of them, others seem to not go on so well.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I apologize if there's been a similar thread anytime recently, but I'm looking for specifics!
> 
> ...



Where do I start? LOL When it comes to nail polish the big three toxic chemicals that people tend to avoid are Dibutyl Phthalate (DBP), Formaldehyde resin and Toluene. DBP is used in nail polish to prevent chipping. OPI doesn't use it which is why so many people complain when their OPI nail polish chips within a few days. Formaldehyde resin is a strengthening ingredient while Toluene makes polish go on smoothly. All Lacquered Up has a very good article on the Big 3 toxins along with a list of products that don't contain the Big 3 or camphor.

When it comes to polishes and collecting polishes ask yourself a few questions.


Do you want to be brand loyal? Many salon and designer brands can be duped for far, far less. If you don't care about being brand loyal then do you want to collect certain colors or finishes?
Do you have money to buy an entire collection when it comes out? Some companies put out new nail polish collections once a month. This goes back to brand loyalty when I buy, let's say OPI, I will buy the entire collection when possible. If I can't afford the entire collection then I don't buy at all unless I buy a mini-pack.
Do you want salon or designer brands or are you willing to try less expensive drugstore polishes?

Originally I bought my polishes here and there if I liked the color, brand didn't matter to me. Over time I found myself buying more and more certain brands (for a while it was Pure Ice and Fingerpaints) then this last year I began to buy specific brands when they put out new collections - Sinful Colors, Wet 'n' Wild, OPI and China Glaze. Some items I'm able to buy when on sale (Sinful Colors and Wet 'n' Wild) while others I buy ONLY if I can get the pro discount (OPI and China Glaze). I try not to pay full price when possible. Lately I've been spending a big chunk of money on getting new collections and I had to ask myself WHY? Am I using the polishes I buy? No. Will I use the polishes? Most likely not. My own collection is well over 300 polishes right now and is growing. I'm waiting for two new shipments from China Glaze and I still need to buy three new OPI collections. No, I don't need to but since I collect OPI and China Glaze I *have* to have it for my collection. It can get out of control especially since I put myself on a monthly budget and tend to go over it more often than not.

Essie does have some cute packaging, I don't collect so I don't buy Essie but I do know they're among the Big 3 FREE companies.

Are OPI, Essie, China Glaze, etc the same? Depends on the individual polish. I found that Sinful Colors, some of the colors, are better than the salon brands they dupe. I have OPI's Pirates of the Caribbean polish along with the Sinful Colors dupes and found that the Sinful Colors tend to last just slightly better than OPI. The price difference: OPI at retail is $8.50 while Sinful Colors is only $1.99 each. I buy OPI at pro price which is 50% less than retail and bought the Sinful Colors at 99 cents so for me the savings would have been $3.26 per polish or $19.56 had I not bought the entire OPI collection as well. lol

How well polish lasts on your nails depends on so many factors. Do you work with your hands more often such as doing house hold chores, gardening or anything that will chip the polish? What do your nails look like? Are they brittle, fragile, thin? Do your nails have ridges or indentations? Do you use a base and top coat? How many layers do you use? All of it plays a part in how long your polish lasts.

Personally the only super expensive polish I own is one bottle of Deborah Lippmann polish BUT I didn't pay for it as I used Amazon gift cards that I earned (long story there) otherwise had I paid for it out of pocket (OOP) it would have been $18 plus shipping. I don't believe in paying so much money for polish no matter how well known the brand is. If it weren't for the fact I get pro discounts on OPI and China Glaze (and I can for Essie and other salon brands) I wouldn't buy it. Just because it has a designer's name on it (Dior, Chanel) doesn't mean it's better.

As for your last question, "do you use the same products when doing your nails at home and when getting a professional mani/pedi?" I personally do not get professional manis or pedis but most salons typically use one of two of the major brands - OPI and China Glaze. Some "higher end" salons will use other "expensive" lines like Butter and some will use cheaper stuff like Fingerpaints and Orly. To be perfectly honest, among my collection of Sally Hansen, Fingerpaints, Pure Ice, OPI, China Glaze, Wet 'n' Wild, Sinful Colors, Revlon, Maybelline, Cover Girl and other brands I really haven't seen much difference but at the same time I do my nails pretty much the same way regardless of brand or color - I buff my nails, after cleaning my nails, and give my nails a smooth surface to apply a base coat then apply up to three coats of polish before applying a top coat. If I'm doing swatches I'll skip the base and top coats since I'll be removing the polish within a few hours or so.

So if you're going to start collecting I would recommend collecting polishes you like and not because everyone else and their mother is getting that collection. If you want to start off with a less expensive brand to start collecting try Sinful Colors as they have a wide range of colors and finishes. If you want to start collecting salon brands I would recommend China Glaze over OPI only because it's slightly less expensive (retail) than OPI and tends to have more collections more often.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 11, 2011)

Since nail polishes are all about colour, I buy the colours I want.  I really don't look too carefully about the brand.  I prefer the formaldehyde et al free but colour first, then I look at the price. Some polishes cost $15+.  This to me is insane but the polish I bought for my wedding day was a silver polish from Aritzia and it was $18. At that time, it was the first silver polish I've seen. Now they are everywhere.  Keep track of the colours you buy, if you are buying collections, some polishes seem to appear in several collections or those very similar to it.  It'd be a waste of money to buy colours that duplicate another.  Nail polishes in Canada are not as cheap.  Sinful Colours are regularly $5.99 but on sale right now for $3.99, OPI is at $9.99 - $10.99, China Glaze at Sally's is $5.99.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't really buy certain brands, I go for the colours that I like. My collection started small - I collected shades of purple. Then I started buying all the colours that I liked. Atm I have over 200 bottles of nailpolish


----------



## katana (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't buy nail polishes based on brands, but I buy the colours that appeal to me. I own OPI, Sally Hansen, Wet n Wild, Joe, Revlon....and many other brands.


----------



## antonella (Nov 11, 2011)

I do admit essie is cute n a good nail polish but it is true its more toxic n their now owned by revlon so you find it a rite aid,duane reade,cvs n of course beauty supplies but essie is not cruelty free. i do love opi its really great brand  but in rite aid the ell sinful colors its cheap n have good nail polish. but it depends do you really care bout the nail brand? cause it basically really depends on the color but the brand is a big part 2 I use to buy any brand it really depends on the color  but i rly wanto to start buying more opi. but some great brands are zoya,sparitual,opi , n theirs some other i cant remember rigth now lol but those r good because theydont really contain as much toxic chemicals.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ... but it is true its more toxic n their now owned by revlon ...


What do you mean by "more toxic"? SOME Essie does contain to toluene while OPI Classic (which many of the core polishes happen to be) contain Toluene,Tosylamide Formaldehyde Resin, Camphor and other ingredients. The bottom line is to check labels if you're really concerned about ingredients.


----------



## kekeka (Nov 11, 2011)

I like OPI and Essie.


----------



## antonella (Nov 11, 2011)

lol wrong choice of words but its not cruelty free


----------



## Starlightie (Nov 12, 2011)

I honestly don't have many salon or big name brands in my 400+ collection I just can't justify spending a ton of money for one bottle when I could get two or more just as cool colors for the same price. I really don't collect by brand rather it is color, finish, and uniqueness that I target. I find Essie is really just to bland and boring for me, while their bottles are ok looking I would rather focus on polishes that I will love and wear and use. I have a few random OPI and China Glaze's because they are colors I was just dying to try. I think I have the most sinful color nail polishes, and I wish they would release an actual new collection cause I already have all the ones they have released this year. Pure Ice from walmart has some really incredible colors and I love them for the sheer top coat glitters they sell that can be layered over any color to change the look, so versatile. Zoya is probably my biggest collection of higher end polishes, they have incredible colors and incredible deals! Some of my most loved polishes are from them. Then there is Wet N Wild, Sally Hansen, and FingerPaints they are all pretty great quality, fantastic colors, and great prices. The only thing that drives me nuts about Wet N Wild and Sally Hansen is that they have like 4 different types of bottles each. I wish they would stick with one bottle shape to make it easier to organize them. I personally like the square bottle shape most, but like I said I go for color not packaging and so I just work with whatever they put it in.

I have my eye on nubar, ozotic, and Nfu Oh just because they have such incredible unique colors but it is hard as a full time student to justify the price of them plus the shipping.  I guess really collecting should be about what you really love and are drawn to. If that is Essie then go for it, but if you find yourself drawn to others go with them and just have fun with it!


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 12, 2011)

Cheaper: absolute best is Revlon - good formula, a good short drying time (even in the Regular, non-Speed Dry line), and really excellent, unique and HE dupes in their Limited Edition collections. Others: Nicole by OPI - the bottle is shaped weirdly and the colours aren't as cutting edge as OPI, but the brush and formula are as good as OPI, IMO. China Glaze - if only for colour selection. Finger Paints - thinner formula, but excellent pigmentation. If you're in Canada, I'd also try out the Orly/QUO collaboration. Mid-End: OPI, and Butter London. I think OPI is much better than Essie and SpaRitual. SR - of which I only have two bottles - takes forever to dry and I find the formulas, like SH Salon are way too viscous and thick. The Ridge Filling Primer Basecoat by SR is top-notch, though. High-End: Chanel; gorgeous formula, but hold out for the really unique shades. Lippmann, NARS &amp; YSL are also worth trying. YSL has one of the best and more underrated formulas; NARS and Lippmann have the best, most nuanced range of shades IMHO - esp. NARS Seasonal LEs.


----------



## antonella (Nov 12, 2011)

julep nail polishes are good to their mid end they cost $14


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 16, 2011)

Opi and China Glaze seem to last for the longest, so i'd recommed them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (Nov 17, 2011)

Correction here: Essie is owned by L'Oreal, not Revlon.
 



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do admit essie is cute n a good nail polish but it is true its more toxic n their now owned by revlon so you find it a rite aid,duane reade,cvs n of course beauty supplies but essie is not cruelty free. i do love opi its really great brand  but in rite aid the ell sinful colors its cheap n have good nail polish. but it depends do you really care bout the nail brand? cause it basically really depends on the color but the brand is a big part 2 I use to buy any brand it really depends on the color  but i rly wanto to start buying more opi. but some great brands are zoya,sparitual,opi , n theirs some other i cant remember rigth now lol but those r good because theydont really contain as much toxic chemicals.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't buy polishes because of brand, I buy it because I like the colour.  I own over 400 bottles.  I have more China Glaze than anything, but that's mostly because I used to work for Sally so it was readily available.


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm like Steffi, I buy for color.  I'll buy any brand if it appeals to me.  I have to admit I was really impressed with the Zoya we got in our Birchboxes. It went on nicely with a single coat.  I'm not a fan of thin polishes.


----------



## andsgrl (Nov 18, 2011)

Have you ever tried Zoya?  I love Zoya's polishes, and I think they last longer than opi and essie.  They are not in the EWG database yet, but advertise as toxin free.


----------



## CoverGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

^ I haven't tried Zoya, but thanks for the info!

You all are nail polish goddesses! So much information. Thank you VERY much!






Do you want to be brand loyal? Many salon and designer brands can be duped for far, far less. If you don't care about being brand loyal then do you want to collect certain colors or finishes?
Do you have money to buy an entire collection when it comes out? Some companies put out new nail polish collections once a month. This goes back to brand loyalty when I buy, let's say OPI, I will buy the entire collection when possible. If I can't afford the entire collection then I don't buy at all unless I buy a mini-pack.
Do you want salon or designer brands or are you willing to try less expensive drugstore polishes?

1. I don't have to stick with one brand, no. It would make my collection look prettier if I do though.

2. I don't want to buy entire collections actually. I just want to have nail polish in every shade that I would personally use, no duplicates or glittery green for me.

3. I prefer salon brands (want to feel like I have my own mini nail salon someday) but am open to trying any kind of polishes.


----------



## satojoko (Nov 20, 2011)

The most recent brand I've tried and LOVE is Joe Fresh. $4 for 1 or $10 for 3. Their polishes are a super opaque formula, so when I'm in a hurry I van just do one coat and go out. I'll add another coat a few days later. My latest favorite in their line is called Iris, a smokey/dusty violet/lavender cream. Wearing that now. I don't like Revlon or Loreal polishes at all, personally, although I'm in love with Wet n Wild and Rimmel Lasting Finish. OPI didn't do much for me either. Ended up giving those away. I've gotten some great colors from LA Colors as well - Dollar Tree - and they really last. Sinful Colors...i like some but I also find some of them bubble. And I very recently picked up a killer dark, sparkly purple by City Color that is gorgeous. Rite Aid, $1.99. But my latest absolute favorite is a shade called Under Your Spell by Wet n Wild which is a beautiful shimmery red-black. Super shiny and very forgiving because of the shade. I think it may be a shade from Halloween, actually. I scooped the last one left at Walgreens, I believe it was. Discounted, so I think it was under a buck. Maybe just over. It's from their Megalast line. I go for opacity &amp; staying power. If I have to apply 3 coats to hide my nails, I can't be bothered. Waste of time and money. When I discover a line has good quality, lasting, opaque colors, I stick with those. Couldn't care less about brand name at all. I got a freebie of Deborah Lippman this summer, like Zazi but not from Amazon, and I use it as a base coat to prevent my nails from getting stained from dark polished. Works well but I also would NEVER pay $18+ for any nail polish. That's 18 polishes at Dollar Tree LOL


----------



## LaraLove (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you seen Sheswai Lacquer? I was so excited to discover it at Anthropologie!! It's super uber cute and also 3 FREE (formaldehyde, toluene, and dbpâ€™s)

definitely worthy of collecting!! looks amazing on my vanity lol

paints well too!! i currently have fersure and badass


----------



## blackbird668 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sinful Colors is my favorite brand, probably 90% of my polishes are Sinful colors.  I think it applies smoothly and wears as well or better than anything else I've tried.  And the best part is, I can get it at Walgreens for $1.99 (sometimes on sale for .99)

Second favorite brand is China Glaze, which I can get at Sally Beauty Supply.  I've liked what I've gotten in it so far, but I don't have as much of it.


----------



## Amber204 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the excellent answer Zadi very informative I am a big fan of essie after trying a few a couple months ago and I think the base coat is one of the bests you should try it lol!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I buy sales wherever I can find them that's the only way I can justify buying high end brands is if it's less than half the original price and any color really never goes out of style lol! I bought gold last year at a Christmas blow out and whadya know it's back in this year!! 

I have started a collection of Zoya because I find it lasts the longest and the finish is flawless and it seems to dry faster than any other polish..... really wish I got this months birchbox for the green one even though I bought a similar color from China glaze's 2010 Christmas collection damn you Canada!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## megdolla (Jan 15, 2012)

Honestly I don't really have a favorite brand. I just pick the colors I like best. The brands I do use are Essie, OPI, China glaze, finger paints and Sally Hansen. I find that nail polish is such a personal taste type of thing, that I might like something but you could hate it. But the best place to buy polish is from Ulta, they have the best sales!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Since nail polishes are all about colour, I buy the colours I want.*  I really don't look too carefully about the brand.  I prefer the formaldehyde et al free but colour first, then I look at the price. Some polishes cost $15+.  This to me is insane but the polish I bought for my wedding day was a silver polish from Aritzia and it was $18. At that time, it was the first silver polish I've seen. Now they are everywhere.  Keep track of the colours you buy, if you are buying collections, some polishes seem to appear in several collections or those very similar to it.  It'd be a waste of money to buy colours that duplicate another.  Nail polishes in Canada are not as cheap.  Sinful Colours are regularly $5.99 but on sale right now for $3.99, OPI is at $9.99 - $10.99, China Glaze at Sally's is $5.99.


 This! I tend to collect by finish/effect actually.

For awhile I was into jellies, then holos, then glitters, flakies, shimmers, magnetic, etc.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 16, 2012)

My favorite brands are OPI, Zoya, and China Glaze. They all have so many colors and fun collections seasonally, and they last a long time if you use a good base and top coat. I recommend following Zoya's blog, as they often have special promos (just finished a 2 free polishes if you pay shipping, in November I got a buy 2 get 2 deal, etc). My sister is a licensed cosmetologist, so she generally gets me OPI colors. I actually have no Essie's in my collection, but I'm not too into their colors. I could talk about nailpolish for hours though, so I'll leave it at this.


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm trying to do the same. I would love to have enough colors, tools, and talent to do my own cute, creative manicures at home! I've started reading blogs and watching youtube videos to get some ideas. Right now I am a julep maven so I get at least 2 a month for about 20 bucks. I prefer not using drug store brands but it just depends on the color and style.


----------



## Cinnamon Cocoa (Jan 16, 2012)

I mostly have OPI, Essence, and Flormar. I base my preferences on what colours appeal to me. I don't stick to a specific brand, I like seeing a variety.


----------



## PyonChii (Jan 16, 2012)

I personally collect Korean nail polishes. Because they're really good and cheap.

If you brought any other brand this cheap, it would be really bad.

I buy nail polish from "The Face Shop" They are 3 dollars each in Australia and they have a rainbow spectrum.

It's a tad on the thick side, but it's still easy to use. You just have to use less product.

It doesn't chip, but it does peel. But if you take care of your nails, it can last a long time.

My favorite brand, which I get for $1.50AUD in the Korean mart near my tafe (school), is REALLY GOOD.

It's my favorite! It's called "Diana Manicure"

It's more expensive online though.

I've gotten lots of colours, more than they show online for sale.

I think I have around 20 odd. All different shades and colours.
I think I have around 5 or more pinks and reds. Different shades, some sparkly, some not.

The favorite I get from clients and classmates is actually the Blue Black, not the Black.

It's a really dark blue, almost black, and it's sparkly. But it doesn't have heavy glitter.

I dunno, I guess I'm bias when it comes to Nail products. I always go for Korean products.

They have good nail polish, and nail art polishes, and well, Konad XD


----------



## AlessiaPearl (Jan 17, 2012)

Essence, Kiko and Rimmel because they are good quality and low price. And with a good top coat they will last about 5 to 7 days. I have various posts on my blog on different colours.


----------



## KitaRei (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm like Steffi, I buy for color.  I'll buy any brand if it appeals to me.  I have to admit I was really impressed with the Zoya we got in our Birchboxes. It went on nicely with a single coat.  I'm not a fan of thin polishes.



Ditto. I have a huge collection of polishes, and I buy because of the colors first.  I do like certain brands, but that isn't my big deciding factor.  (But I do love Zoya!)


----------



## Karren (Jan 18, 2012)

> Opi and China Glaze seem to last for the longest, so i'd recommed them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same with me.....


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 23, 2012)

I shop sales, clearance, discount stores. Like the OPIs I have mostly have come from Marshalls or TJ Maxx, and then just check out the colors and see what I like. Like today I picked up 5 Milani polishes because CVS has many of them clearanced out for the new year. I think they are going to replace them with those one coat glitters or something. Beautiful colors for $1.17 each! The only brand off the top of my head that I know is disappointing to me is Maybelline, it goes on streaky and thin a lot of the time, and then chips easily. So I avoid them unless there is a drop dead gorgeous color I must have. (Then I wait for a sale. lol)


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> .... I'm in love with Wet n Wild and Rimmel Lasting Finish. OPI didn't do much for me either. Ended up giving those away. I've gotten some great colors from LA Colors as well - Dollar Tree - and they really last....



I love Rimmel Lasting Finish too, but sheesh when are they coming out with some new colors??? I also agree with LA Colors being a good brand. Yup, only a dollar at Dollar Tree, but I could probably go a couple of weeks without it chipping but have some tip wear and nail growth. lol And I love the variety of vivid colors.


----------



## Lateshoes (Jan 24, 2012)

I didn't realize I was collecting nail polish until I realized I actually needed a "storage solution" to house them all. It's full-blown at this point.

Here's my take on some brands in my collection (yarg):

OPI - the OG. The polish that started this whole spiral into insanity - "Lincoln Park After Dark." I've actually stopped buying OPI unless the color is too great/ unique to pass up. Can't live without: OPI Nail Envy base coat

China Glaze - Some of their colors/ glitters can't be beat ("Atlantis" haunts my daydreams), but I think the formula, for me is hit &amp; miss. Wear is pretty minimal. I work in IT, so I'm clicking all day long and CG's usually start chipping on day 1. Can't live without: Custom Kicks

ORLY - I actually really love ORLY. Their colors are a bit limited, but some of their most recent collections have been amazing. Mineral FX, Birds of a Feather. The formula and lasting power on ORLY is perfection. In my top 2, definitely. All time faves: Velvet Rope, Stone Cold, Rock Solid and I love their holo top coats

Zoya - My #1. Zoya shimmers and glitters like no other brand. The formula is consistently great and I get the longest wear with these.... especially for glitters. They have fantastic customer service, good deals and their collections manage to be ahead of trend in terms of finish and color- which I never thought I would care about, but there you go. All time faves: Charla, Delilah, America, Jem, Crystal, Kiki, Ivanka, Raven, Indigo, Anaka, &amp; Trixie


----------



## mizzbehavin13 (Jan 25, 2012)

Love love love sinful colors nail polish


----------

